# PRODUCT ANNOUNCEMENT: New Jupiter 2 products From TSDS!



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

*PRODUCT ANNOUNCEMENT: New Jupiter 2 products From TSDS! Decals , Lights, Launchpad!*

*UPDATED 02/25/2009!*


*ALL NEW! FROM TSDS: JUPITER 2 PRODUCTS FOR THE MOEBIUS MODEL KIT!*

Hi folks! Available NOW from *www.tsdsinc.com*:

*JUPITER TWO – THE ULTIMATE DECAL/VINYL UPGRADE KIT* 
The ULTIMATE Water slide decal/vinyl upgrade kit (similar to the ones I did for the Polar Lights kit). It includes a beige vinyl peel ‘n stick center circle, matching wall panels and a blue transparent peel 'n stick vinyl for the clear walls behind the cryo-tubes. This premium detail kit includes decals for all controls, panel facings, etc. As with my decals in the past, all you really need to do is apply a base coat of paint on the parts, and then rather than have to paint all the tiny details, you’ll be able to slide these decals on instead. The kit includes 3 (that’s right – THREE!) sheets of decals, plus the vinyl floor sticker, wall panels and the blue transparent vinyl wall applications! Also included is a “space pod” decal that will show the pod through the pod airlock viewport! You only have to stick in a piece of sheet plastic to apply it to, and throw a little light behind the door. It will create a very cool 3-D effect visible all the way from the main front viewport! This premium decal / detail set is available now for $29.99

*JUPITER TWO – LAUNCH PAD MODEL KIT*
For those that have that extra bit of shelf space, I’ve scaled up my Launch Pad model kit from the Polar Lights design. As before, it is easy to assemble. It is made mostly from machine cut plastic along with some odd strips of styrene (trim to length). The kit also includes solid resin base pieces and, for that extra bit of realism, decals are included to simulate rivets, warning signs (radiation, danger: steps, stuff like that), the Alpha Control logo, and more. Available now for $109.99 

_And… back in stock the first week of May…_

*THE ULTIMATE JUPITER 2 FUSION CORE / DOME LIGHTING SYSTEM!*
*PLUG and PLAY! NO WIRING, NO SOLDERING, FITS RIGHT IN! VERY EASY TO INSTALL!*
Featuring 3 speeds (slow / medium / fast) and consisting of 40 LED’s, and 9V battery operated! Quite a bit of time was spent engineering this lighting kit – to make it perfect and worthy of this exceptional model kit. It has a hole in the center of the dome light so you can still use the sensor that comes with the kit. There is plenty of cable allowing you to remove the upper hull and set it aside the model, and it includes a quick-disconnect that will allow you to actually sever the connection if you need to. The power switch is a very tiny on/off swich, and some momentary buttons that allow you to switch between speed modes. It has been officially licensed and approved. Taking pre-orders now for $89.99. 

Check out the following video to see it in action!:

http://www.tsdsinc.com/images/TSDS_J2_CORE.AVI

Thanks for looking!

--Henry


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

WHat is the cost of the lighting kit?


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Opus Penguin said:


> WHat is the cost of the lighting kit?


$89.99!

--H


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

You know I am in for a set of decals and the fusion core Henry. I love the way the decals made my original pl J2 look.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

jaws62666 said:


> You know I am in for a set of decals and the fusion core Henry. I love the way the decals made my original pl J2 look.


Thanks for the compliment! These were a bit harder to make as the Moebius kit detail is MUCH better and not as "soft" as the details in the PL kit was. 

This Moebius kit is simply amazing. 

--Henry


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Wow thanks for the preview! I was thinking of getting another brand of decals (I can get them wholesale) but these look really good and I liked the two other sets of TSDS sheets I have used VERY much. I gotta get the core too...


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Are you going to have to sand off the raised details on the moebius model for the decals to stick


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I can see the OUTSTANDING quality in the pictures & I know the pictures don't do them justice. way to go Henry !! what a great time to be a modeler !!!!!!!!


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

jaws62666 said:


> Are you going to have to sand off the raised details on the moebius model for the decals to stick


Not much -- I would snip off any real tall buttons (like on the airlock), but most of it should lay down pretty easily.

--Henry


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

bert model maker said:


> I can see the OUTSTANDING quality in the pictures & I know the pictures don't do them justice. way to go Henry !! what a great time to be a modeler !!!!!!!!


Thank you Bert -- I agree -- what a great time to be building models! And right before Christmas, too!

--Henry


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

When I used the TSDS decals on my small Seaview, they conformed over the raised hatches and missile doors VERY nicely using Solvaset.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

djnick66 said:


> When I used the TSDS decals on my small Seaview, they conformed over the raised hatches and missile doors VERY nicely using Solvaset.


Yes -- solvaset works wonders on a lot of raised details, but the taller the details, the less you can get them to snug down. I usually just take a small file and lob off the very top part on the parts that are really well defined. Gives a nice 3-D look that way, too!

--H


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I think I would work with one part at a time, and slice things off like big buttons. Apply the decals, then fix the buttons back using a little white glue. Best of both worlds. Although when viewed through the windows, any lack of 3 D will not be readily noticable.

I hope the interior detailing and panels arent all skewed like the Space Pod. Everything in there slopes and is elongated so circular dials are oval shaped.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

No -- the details are pretty exacting. You'll like the kit!

--H


----------



## jquestjr64 (Jul 27, 2007)

Wow, love the light kit. 
Man this kit and the goodies to go with it cannot get out soon enough. 
Glad I bought two, one for out of the box build and one with all the bells and whistles.


----------



## glw1960 (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow...everything I need to make my J-2 ahighly prized model. I'm assuming the lights will cost more than the model. But I think it's money well spent. 

What is the best thing to use on the decals so that they lay well over raised areas and wont yellow with age?

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

looking good henry, you have any idea in inches the saucer will sit above a shelf on the gantry?


----------



## richlen2 (Apr 2, 2009)

BRAVO, Henry. These are really beautiful. I can't wait until I have the time in January to start this!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

glw1960 said:


> What is the best thing to use on the decals so that they lay well over raised areas and wont yellow with age?
> 
> Thanks,
> Gary


I have used a couple of the TSDS decal sets and they work well. I had the BEST results with Solvaset. Solvaset is one of the strongest decal sets/solvents on the market. Its made by Walther's (trains) and is a one process liquid, versus two step products like Micro Set/Sol. The TSDS decals are tough and Solvaset won't "hurt" them when used according to directions. I had good luck also with Micro Set/Sol, although it took several applications sometimes. Gunze Mr. Mark Setter and Mister Mark Softener also work well. I would not waste my time or money on the Testors Decal Set/Solvent. It does not work.

Yellowing is a different factor. Modern decals don't seem to yellow as much as old ones, partly because its the varnish on the decals that yellows. Many clear top coats can yellow over time so be careful. They should all be applied thinly and evenly. It seems sometimes if you blob it on heavy it will yellow in the heavy areas. Yellowing is usually most obvious too on light colors. I rarely clear coat a white model, for example!


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

woof359 said:


> looking good henry, you have any idea in inches the saucer will sit above a shelf on the gantry?


Good question! I'll have to measure. At a rough guess, to the top of the landing gear "legs" from shelf surface is about 9" if I recall. Then add 3/4" for a base piece at the bottom. That takes you about to mid-seam line on the J2. I guess add about another 5 inches... All in all, I'd guess about 14" total height (not sure if I'm including the dome, either!), but I'll measure it when I get the time.

--Henry


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

You sent me a set of decals for the PL kit and they were awseome! I will be getting your new set as well. More than likely your fusion core too!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Have you seen on the Bucwheat web site on kits for 2010.The 60's Space Explorers Family,or some title like that by Python Press,I believe.Guess who they really are.Don't know the scale.Hope it's the same scale as the Jupiter 2 or Chariot.


----------



## glw1960 (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks djnick66. Is Solvaset usually available the local hardware stores or is it something to order online?

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Its not a hardware item. Hobby shop yes. Hardware store... no


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

xsavoie said:


> Have you seen on the Bucwheat web site on kits for 2010.The 60's Space Explorers Family,or some title like that by Python Press,I believe.Guess who they really are.Don't know the scale.Hope it's the same scale as the Jupiter 2 or Chariot.


The figs on the Python site are recasts of the old Switch N Go playset figures. They say they are suitable for the Moebius kit but are also described IIRC as 60mm size which is about 1/30 scale.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

[/IMG]

My dreams are coming true! I highly recommend the fusion core lights as well as everything else. I was one of the lucky ones who got TSDS lights for my PL J2. Incredibely bright and accurrate. Henry's stuff is top shelf. 

Henry, are you taking preorders?


----------



## thebloop (Nov 3, 2004)

*Preorders*

No doubt, Henry's stuff is the best. Wish he were taking preorders. I suppose he needs to wait for a final pricing before anything is sold. January 9th seems like a long way to go. His fusion core lighting seems great! I missed out on the PL version. Henry, you're welcome to take my order any time. Let's see. I want one of that, one of these, two of those. . .


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

djnick66 said:


> The figs on the Python site are recasts of the old Switch N Go playset figures. They say they are suitable for the Moebius kit but are also described IIRC as 60mm size which is about 1/30 scale.


There doesn't seem to be a robot either...


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Hi folks --

Honestly, I just don't like taking pre-orders. Not only would it be a headache on my part, but I feel funny taking money for a product that is not in my hands yet (like the lighting kit). I'm finishing up the decal set, so that should be ready to ship before this weekend, and the launch pad will be ready in the next day or so. And as I am the manufacturer (well, except for the lighting kit), and I take this stuff very seriously, you don't have to be first in line to get the items I sell. You can easily email me if you ever have any concerns.

I've included a pic of the Moebius J2 sitting on an unfinished, partially assembled launch pad, for anyone that is interested.

I was also asked about the size. I measured it tonight, and the pad itself stands almost a foot tall. So that's 12" to the seamline on the J2, and then there is another 5 or so inches of Jupiter 2 above the top of the pad. Shelf wise, you might squeeze it into 17 inches, but I'd go a bit higher so you could still see the top of the Jupiter 2!

As for scale, that's a dremmel tool in the foreground towards the bottom right. 

Yep. Big damn kit.

--Henry


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

liskorea317 said:


> There doesn't seem to be a robot either...


The Robot in the Switch N Go set looked nothing like the TV robot anyway... You aren't missing much. Pretend he is downstairs in his dock :hat:


----------



## steviesteve (Apr 27, 2009)

Henry, you have done it again!
I'm in!


----------



## SFCOM1 (Sep 3, 2002)

All I got to say is....



Now where to put it....






g_xii said:


> Hi folks --
> 
> Honestly, I just don't like taking pre-orders. Not only would it be a headache on my part, but I feel funny taking money for a product that is not in my hands yet (like the lighting kit). I'm finishing up the decal set, so that should be ready to ship before this weekend, and the launch pad will be ready in the next day or so. And as I am the manufacturer (well, except for the lighting kit), and I take this stuff very seriously, you don't have to be first in line to get the items I sell. You can easily email me if you ever have any concerns.
> 
> ...


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

SFCOM1 said:


> All I got to say is....
> 
> 
> 
> Now where to put it....


Yep -- you have the BIG question there! But with something SO cool as this model, well, sometimes a man just has to have priorities, you know?

--H


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*where to put it*

Thanks henry, Im still not sure where the shelf well go for the gantry saucer set up but now i knowq how far below the ceiling it needs to go. I built a custom shelf for my Enterprise refit, guess Ill do the same for this.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

woof359 said:


> Thanks henry, Im still not sure where the shelf well go for the gantry saucer set up but now i knowq how far below the ceiling it needs to go. I built a custom shelf for my Enterprise refit, guess Ill do the same for this.


I'm sure you did -- that's another HUGE model!

--Henry


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

woof359 said:


> Thanks henry, Im still not sure where the shelf well go for the gantry saucer set up but now i knowq how far below the ceiling it needs to go. I built a custom shelf for my Enterprise refit, guess Ill do the same for this.


I'm going to put a glass enclosed shelf in my garage. The wife has her plates and such displayed in the dining room-front and center. *And she didn't even paint her stuff!!*:wave:


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

kdaracal said:


> I'm going to put a glass enclosed shelf in my garage. The wife has her plates and such displayed in the dining room-front and center. *And she didn't even paint her stuff!!*:wave:


Heheheh.... now, that is a manly post indeed! 

I almost did not do a launch pad this time because it makes the kit that much bigger, but it's not too bad... after all, a man has to have priorites in life, and as men, we will MAKE room for our toys. 

I'm building up a pad and J2 right now -- I've gotten this far... I picked up some transparent blue film that I'm including with the decal set for the magna panel walls -- the 2nd pic shows a test application of it with a simple flashlight behind to see what it will look like lit up. I think the way to go is going to be with that light sheet that Gil has, but this will look pretty good in the meantime as a inexpensive alternative!

--Henry


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

So Henry, I've got a dumb question...with the launch pad and saucer in place...how do the Robinson's get into the ship? They climb the stairwells in the launchpad and then what? Is there a hatch that then extends up to the bottom of the ship that they climb into? Just curious?

Great job on this kit btw...I just need to wait until after Christmas is over to order one from you.

MMM


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

g_xii said:


> Heheheh.... now, that is a manly post indeed!
> 
> I almost did not do a launch pad this time because it makes the kit that much bigger, but it's not too bad... after all, a man has to have priorites in life, and as men, we will MAKE room for our toys.
> 
> ...


He Henry its Jim Long. I sent you an email in regards to the decal set. Can you send me an invoice so i can get a set. Were you always planning on adding the blue backs as well . or is that something new you are adding.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Elevator and Ramp (he says economically)...

The would ride up in an elevator in one of the towers, and there was a ramp that swung over to the upper hatch.

The towers are not included in the kit as to do so would price the kit out of the ball park. I looked into it once, and it would have added about $120 to the cost of the polar lights kit -- and this kit would use 1/3 more raw materials! Tough!

--Henry


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

jaws62666 said:


> He Henry its Jim Long. I sent you an email in regards to the decal set. Can you send me an invoice so i can get a set. Were you always planning on adding the blue backs as well . or is that something new you are adding.


Hi Jim --

I literaly finished the decals over this past weekend, and still have instructions to write. I'm working on that today. 

The blue tinted self-stick sheet will be included along with the center floor circle. I've had it planned for a while, and just got the stuff in on Friday. I have just been trying to get it all together so the customer would have enough in this one detail kit to build a decent model without having to spend a fortune -- but you could still upgrade and add even MORE stuff later from the other aftermarket builders! It sure is a fun kit to build, that's for sure!

I'll send you an email when the stuff is ready to sell, and you can just do it then. I don't like to take peoples money until I have product in-hand and ready to ship. Are you OK with that?

I'll also make a post here letting folks know that my items are in stock and ready to ship!

--Henry


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

that will work, hey is there a decal for both the inner and outer door that leads to the outer hatch. I want to cut out the window, and be able to view the inner hatch. Also are the 3 little door decals included for the landing pads.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

jaws62666 said:


> that will work, hey is there a decal for both the inner and outer door that leads to the outer hatch. I want to cut out the window, and be able to view the inner hatch. Also are the 3 little door decals included for the landing pads.


Yes -- I included both sides of the inner airlock hatch door. I did not include a decal for the inside of the outer hatch as that would attach to the hull, and would be pretty big and take up a fair amount of decal space.

I also included 3 hatch decals for at the top of the landing gear legs! 

There is also a "space pod" decal that you can stick on a piece of scrap styrene and mount about 3/4" behind the space pod door and if you want, light it up -- it should give a nice 3-D effect!

--Henry


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Cool , I cant wait, Im all built up and waiting to paint and for your decals and light kit. Any idea on time for the decals and a price and time on the light kit.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

jaws62666 said:


> Cool , I cant wait, Im all built up and waiting to paint and for your decals and light kit. Any idea on time for the decals and a price and time on the light kit.


Decals in a few days, $29.99 + s/h. Fusion core / dome lighting kit will be $89.99. The light kit will not be ready to ship until about January 7th. I can try to send you out decals tomorrow if you don't mind me emailing you instructions (or the first draft of instructions!). It's not a hard kit to decal. 

Let me know, ok? If you want them by the weekend, it's gonna be tight ...!!!

--H


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

I can wait until the directions are ready. Please email as soon as it is ready. Also as soon as the light kit is ready please email me as well. With those two additions, this kit should look incredible


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

jaws62666 said:


> I can wait until the directions are ready. Please email as soon as it is ready. Also as soon as the light kit is ready please email me as well. With those two additions, this kit should look incredible


Thanks -- sounds like a good plan to me! I'll finish them soon!

--Henry


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Beautiful as usual Henry ! It looks like the clear panels that will be lit from behind will provide some much needed interior light for the rest of the deck. Looking OUTSTANDING henry.
Bert


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

bert model maker said:


> Beautiful as usual Henry ! It looks like the clear panels that will be lit from behind will provide some much needed interior light for the rest of the deck. Looking OUTSTANDING henry.
> Bert


Thanks, Bert --

It will still need some form of overhead lighting, though. Hopefully JAI will be selling a circular EL Light Sheet that will do the trick. I'm just trying to do enough to get folks started -- then they can plunk down the extra cash for the lighting and all that stuff when they are closer to finishing. I have to say I really like that EL Sheet lighting! Especially if it comes in WHITE!

--Henry


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

The Jupiter 2 really needs enough light to highlight all the areas of detail so nothing is left in the shadows.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

bert model maker said:


> The Jupiter 2 really needs enough light to highlight all the areas of detail so nothing is left in the shadows.


Hi Bert --

I suspect there will be a LOT of lighting options for this kit!

--H


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

It looks like there is plenty of room to work with.


----------



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

bert model maker said:


> The Jupiter 2 really needs enough light to highlight all the areas of detail so nothing is left in the shadows.


Hi Bert,

I have the overhead lighting to complement the fusion lighting. It worked very well for the PL J-2 the great thing that Moebius had done was to add the soffit to the kit so it is easier to place the overhead lighting.

Gil


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Fantastic that will give some nice even lighting to see all of the detail.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

g_xii said:


> Thanks -- sounds like a good plan to me! I'll finish them soon!
> 
> --Henry


Henry, are those decals available yet. i am dying to see what they look like on this kit.


----------



## fendbacker (Dec 11, 2009)

id like to order order all 3 items as soon as availible
im going to have the robinsons in their tubes and dr smith at the front veiwport getting ready to throw the fire extinguisher in a feeble attempt to escape just before liftoff


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Hi --

Happy New Year, everyone!

Decals and launch pad kits are ready to ship! I don't have them on the website yet, but they will hopefully be up sometime this weekend. In the meantime, email me ([email protected]) and tell me what you want and I'll send you a paypal invoice and you can pay from that. 

Items will ship Monday or Tuesday. 

Sorry about the delay on the decals, but I wanted to includes some blue transparent film for behind the cryo-tubes along with the decals and vinyl floor. Now it's all ready!

--Henry


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

g_xii said:


> Hi --
> 
> Happy New Year, everyone!
> 
> ...


 
Howdy Herny!

How much is the Launch Pad for the Moebius???

Feel free to E-Mail/PM me if you like..


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

g_xii said:


> Hi --
> 
> Happy New Year, everyone!
> 
> ...


Hi Henry, Happy New Years and now that I'm back home I look forward to
getting my launch pad, you can send it out at anytime.....:wave:


----------



## Mark Dorais (May 25, 2006)

This may have already been discussed....but is an after-market light and mechanical spinning mechanism for the upper dome "V" avaliable?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yes go back to oh say I think the first post here (or close to first) with the video of the lights in action...


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

fendbacker said:


> id like to order order all 3 items as soon as availible
> im going to have the robinsons in their tubes and dr smith at the front veiwport getting ready to throw the fire extinguisher in a feeble attempt to escape just before liftoff


That scene will look great in your Jupiter 2.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

*Website Updated!*

Hi folks!

I just uploaded all the new J2 products to my website, so I'm taking orders now. J2 Fusion core / dome light kits will not be shipping until sometime around the 2nd week of January, though. The manufacturer is finishing them up now.

Make sure you guys give me feedback and post pictures! I love seeing pictures!

--Henry



> *From djnick66:*
> 
> Yes go back to oh say I think the first post here (or close to first) with the video of the lights in action...


Your absolutely right! FIRST post it is! --H


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Those look extraordinary! Tho all 3 are brilliant, I especially love the launch pad. Is that price a misprint?... because if not that is the deal of the year. Beautiful work.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

starseeker said:


> Those look extraordinary! Tho all 3 are brilliant, I especially love the launch pad. Is that price a misprint?... because if not that is the deal of the year. Beautiful work.


I'll check the site, as I was up pretty late updating it, but it should be showing the launch pad as $109.99. Did you see anything different than that, and if so, where?

Thanks,
--Henry


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Yes, the $110 from your site. That's a fabulous price for that quality and that cool. I am so tempted to get the J2 so I can get that launch tower. Together they would be an amazing display. Hope to see a finished combination soon. Tho that would probably be the end of my willpower.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

g_xii said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> I just uploaded all the new J2 products to my website, so I'm taking orders now. J2 Fusion core / dome light kits will not be shipping until sometime around the 2nd week of January, though. The manufacturer is finishing them up now.
> 
> ...


Im pre paid for the core. cant wait to get it and install it. I got the decals, and they look awesome so far on the kit. The blue vinal backing fits great behind the stasis tube wall. This kit it awesome.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Henry! I don't even know you from Adam,but I LOVE YOU MAN! I just checked out your products on your site,and they are ALL AWESOME! I plan on ordering a fusion core/dome lighting set ASAP! It looks like a great quality item,and I like the "plug and play" thing. I was afraid it would cost far too much for me,but I think the price is very reasonable,considering how great it looks! I was expecting $200.00 for this thing(which I would not pay) Thanks for deciding on a doable price! BTW, I think your decision NOT to sell something that you don't yet have in stock is very commendable,shows you are an honest man,and you think of something besides $$$! Thanks again bro!:thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I just ordered the dome & fusion core lights, as well as the decals.
Thanks in advance, Henry!
-Peter


----------



## Dave in RI (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm about to order the lights and decals too! I just got my kit in the mail today and will open it as soon as I'm off the computer.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

I just got my Launch Pad and it's Nice......:thumbsup: If anyone was on the fence with this, it's time to get off and order one or two or three or......


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

teslabe said:


> I just got my Launch Pad and it's Nice......:thumbsup: If anyone was on the fence with this, it's time to get off and order one or two or three or......


Thanks, Kent! If anyone else gets one, I'll really try hard to remember to put the instruction sheet in as well!

It's a funny kit -- kind of reminds me of an above ground pool. The kit seems SO flimsy until it's all together and mounted on the "base" pieces... kind of like putting a pool together -- you wonder how it's going to hold up, seeing as it just sits there, when empty, swaying in the breeze. Put some water it it, though, and it get's a fairly sturdy feeling. The kit is the same way. Until you put on all the flashing and bezels, and stick it on the base pieces, it feels rather flimsy. Once you've done all that, though, it holds together quite well. Which is good, as the Moebius J2 is a bit heavier than I initially thought it would be.

--Henry


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Whats the good word Henry. I feel like a kid on Christmas waiting on the fusion core. Hopefully I should have mostly everything painted and decaled this weekend. Just waiting on that final touch.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Henry, I recieved 1 yard of Glow in the Dark tape today from Chemglow. The white balance and tonal quality is very, very close to white. In the photo I sat the roll on top of the sofit from the kit for comparison. Hardly any greenish tint at all.

Herb


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Ductapeforever said:


> Henry, I recieved 1 yard of Glow in the Dark tape today from Chemglow. The white balance and tonal quality is very, very close to white. In the photo I sat the roll on top of the sofit from the kit for comparison. Hardly any greenish tint at all.
> 
> Herb


Unfortunately you have no control over it's on/off behavior..... It will glow for
however long it is exposured to light. Not something I would want in my build,
IMHO.:wave:


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

teslabe said:


> Unfortunately you have no control over it's on/off behavior..... It will glow for
> however long it is exposured to light. Not something I would want in my build,
> IMHO.:wave:


Let's see how it looks on a buildup! Should look very cool either way, I'm thinking!

--H


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

My build is getting close to completion on all interior segments, I still have to airbrush the floor, I installed the tape on the bulkheads, they look no different to the reflective tape I bought downtown,other then reflecting light shown on it. The glow tape takes about 20 minutes to charge fully and has a steady soft white glow. I tried to photograph the effect but it does not photograph well. The effect is awsome nonetheless.


----------



## backof (Mar 10, 2007)

g_xii said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> I just uploaded all the new J2 products to my website, so I'm taking orders now. J2 Fusion core / dome light kits will not be shipping until sometime around the 2nd week of January, though. The manufacturer is finishing them up now.
> 
> ...


Henry- 

The lighting of the fusion core in the video looks blue. I always thought the J2 core lights were more of a true white or soft-white. Is the blue an artifact of the video or are you using blue-white LEDs?

- Bob


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

backof said:


> Henry-
> 
> The lighting of the fusion core in the video looks blue. I always thought the J2 core lights were more of a true white or soft-white. Is the blue an artifact of the video or are you using blue-white LEDs?


Bob -

I just asked Henry that very same question last night in the Lighting forum. He responded by telling me that the lighting is actually white, but it's the quality of the video that shifts the color to look blue. He showed me a photo in the thead of the lights while lit and they are indeed white, not blue.

Bryan


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

backof said:


> Henry-
> 
> The lighting of the fusion core in the video looks blue. I always thought the J2 core lights were more of a true white or soft-white. Is the blue an artifact of the video or are you using blue-white LEDs?
> 
> - Bob


Hi Bob:

Yes -- they are bright white LED's -- NOT BLUE! Video is funny to work with on digital cameras and an "in motion" light circuit.

Here is just a photo of the core in place -- which should make it clearer!

--Henry


----------



## backof (Mar 10, 2007)

Gemini1999 said:


> Bob -
> 
> I just asked Henry that very same question last night in the Lighting forum. He responded by telling me that the lighting is actually white, but it's the quality of the video that shifts the color to look blue. He showed me a photo in the thead of the lights while lit and they are indeed white, not blue.
> 
> Bryan





g_xii said:


> Hi Bob:
> 
> Yes -- they are bright white LED's -- NOT BLUE! Video is funny to work with on digital cameras and an "in motion" light circuit.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bryan & Henry!

I noticed Bryan's post right after I sent mine out. The picture definitely looks better to me.

- Bob


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Ductapeforever said:


> My build is getting close to completion on all interior segments, I still have to airbrush the floor, I installed the tape on the bulkheads, they look no different to the reflective tape I bought downtown,other then reflecting light shown on it. The glow tape takes about 20 minutes to charge fully and has a steady soft white glow. I tried to photograph the effect but it does not photograph well. The effect is awsome nonetheless.


Great job Duct. As I live in Brazil, my J2 will only come next year when a friend who lives in Texas, where I sent the kit, will come to Rio to visit me. Until then, I'll be taking notes and downloading pics of all the good ideas, like yours. :thumbsup:


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Great job Duct. As I live in Brazil, my J2 will only come next year when a friend who lives in Texas, where I sent the kit, will come to Rio to visit me. Until then, I'll be taking notes and downloading pics of all the good ideas, like yours. :thumbsup:


I hope your friend is not flying down! They might not let him on the plane with that huge box!!!

--Henry


----------



## rondenning (Jul 29, 2008)

Already ordered and paypaled on the 5th I think, any idea when these will be shipped out??
They look awesome by the way, and I can't wait to get the lights here!!:woohoo:
:devil:Ron:devil:


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

rondenning said:


> Already ordered and paypaled on the 5th I think, any idea when these will be shipped out??
> They look awesome by the way, and I can't wait to get the lights here!!:woohoo:
> :devil:Ron:devil:


Hi Ron --

40 of them came in today and they look fantastic! However, none of them powered up and none of them had 9v battery clips! 

The battery clip is not a real problem as they are easy to connect, but the power issue... 

Well, it turns out that after I contacted my manufacturer, they informed me that they forgot to program the PIC chip on the mainboard! So, now we just have to wait for them to do this to the balance of my order, and then ship to me. Hopefully it will be about 2 weeks or so.

Either way, if you (or others) would like to cancel, refunds will be cheerfully processed for those that desire them. 

Let me know, ok?

--Henry


----------



## rondenning (Jul 29, 2008)

No, not at all!
I had just noticed that the website had been updated to say they were expected to ship the second week of January, and so I have been watching the mailbox closely!! 
I have not yet seen the video of the lights, as the link on your site, as well as the link on the board, will not play the video for me for whatever reason?
(I can play other videos on the web tho...)?
Thanks for letting us know, I can now stop hovering at the mailbox like a vulture!! (till next week) LOL!!!
:devil:Ron:devil:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

g_xii said:


> Hi Ron --
> 
> 40 of them came in today and they look fantastic! However, none of them powered up and none of them had 9v battery clips!
> 
> ...


So Henry, you have to send those 40 back as well to get programmed? Hey question on the top dome light. Does the board with the lights take the place of the plastic round piece that the radar sits in. I already glued that part together and wanted to know if i had to cut them apart now?


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

**** Tsds Product Updates ****

The TSDS fusion core light is sold out. More are on order and will be arriving in about 60 days. I made a few minor changes, and will talk more about them when I have some of the units in hand.

My light kit is being compared to others -- I would like to point out that the TSDS Fusion Core/Dome light is the ONLY kit that is fully plug and play (ready for immediate use!). It is the only kit to feature 40 LED's to replicate (as closely as possibe) the studio FX prop. The Dome circuit board alone features 8-LED's that rotate in a chase pattern and draw power from the main board, along with synchronized speed control and the on/off switch function! 

It is also officially licensed and approved!

The 8-LED Dome light chase board is designed to work with the kit radar dish -- no cutting or drilling is required!

I'm again taking orders for these units, and they will ship in a first paid for, first shipped method as used on the first batch.

Anyone really needing one now can purchase one throught JAI (www.justanillusion.biz) as he still has a handfull of them left over.

The Ultimate Decal/Vinyl kit now comes with all matching vinyl wall panels (to match the floor circle), more spare decals, and an optional 1st/2nd season hatch decal (for those wishing to replace the pod hatch).

Now -- I want to see some pictures!!!

--Henry


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I have to say, the light kit is amazing. As bright as you could ask for, and clean white. (no bluishness) If you wish, you COULD tone it down by fogging the clear plastic core cover. But for my preference, I am choosing the bright way!!

BTW: The chaser speed control buttons are push-in/push out. I'm pondering incorporating the tiny buttons into a control panel detail. Maybe on an interior wall we never saw on the show. Maybe the storage closet????????


----------



## Mark Dorais (May 25, 2006)

Does anyone know if there's a after market kit for the upper dome that has a small motor so the sensor actually spins while reflecting a light source from below like the original filming miniature?


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Mark Dorais said:


> Does anyone know if there's a after market kit for the upper dome that has a small motor so the sensor actually spins while reflecting a light source from below like the original filming miniature?


Nope - no such kit. I looked into it, but it was not cost effective to make.

--Henry


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

g_xii said:


> The TSDS fusion core light is sold out. More are on order and will be arriving in about 60 days. I made a few minor changes, and will talk more about them when I have some of the units in hand.


Henry -

I'm considering placing an order, but if there are changes, it would be nice to know what they are before doing so.

Bryan


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Gemini1999 said:


> Henry -
> 
> I'm considering placing an order, but if there are changes, it would be nice to know what they are before doing so.
> 
> Bryan


Just a few enhancements to make the product better and more durable. It will still function exactly the same as the first unit. 

--Henry


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Why not engineer your OWN spinning gadget? How hard can it be? Use parts from a model railroad engine to make it spin.


----------



## Mark Dorais (May 25, 2006)

Y3a said:


> Why not engineer your OWN spinning gadget? How hard can it be? Use parts from a model railroad engine to make it spin.


 You're absolutely correct...I really desire the look of the filming miniature's rotating scanner.....simple flashing lights in the top dome truly do not portray the "look" to my eye. However, in the fusion core, they look great. Not being an electrician, I'm not sure where to begin. Probably a railroad hobby store.


----------



## XMAN64 (Dec 30, 2009)

I recieved this kit and IMO it really does make the dome look like it's spinning......I also thought about getting the dish to spin (the need for an actual spin has been quenched)...... those eight chaser lights really do make a difference. Fantastic kit I'm glad I got it.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

XMAN64 said:


> I recieved this kit and IMO it really does make the dome look like it's spinning......I also thought about getting the dish to spin (the need for an actual spin has been quenched)...... those eight chaser lights really do make a difference. Fantastic kit I'm glad I got it.


Thanks for the kind words -- the video really does not do the kit justice! I, myself, was very surprised when I got the prototype at how the dome part looked.

--Henry


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

*New Launch Pad*



g_xii said:


> Thanks for the kind words -- the video really does not do the kit justice! I, myself, was very surprised when I got the prototype at how the dome part looked.
> 
> --Henry


When will the launch pad for the Moebius kit come out? I'm nearly finished with the PL version and its been a lot of fun putting it together. I'm looking forward to doing it again!
Mike


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

liskorea317 said:


> When will the launch pad for the Moebius kit come out? I'm nearly finished with the PL version and its been a lot of fun putting it together. I'm looking forward to doing it again!
> Mike


It's out now -- it's been available for about a month now. Sorry you did not know!

--Henry


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Mark Dorais said:


> Does anyone know if there's a after market kit for the upper dome that has a small motor so the sensor actually spins while reflecting a light source from below like the original filming miniature?


We need to move this out of this tread.... Take a look here in my tread,
"So what mods are you going to do to your J-2", I hope it helps.


----------

